# [EVDL] Charging dead ion batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can lithium-ion batteries be charged after setting for over a year on 0.00 voltage? is there a way to charge them up after setting so long empty?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120524/6cc5b232/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If it's lithium Iron Phosphate there is a possibility that it can be
resurrected but the resistance and capacity will suffer so don't use
it in any high power applications.

If it's a manganese or cobalt chemistry, then forget it.





> Jack <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Can lithium-ion batteries be charged after setting for over a year on 0.0=
> 0 voltage? is there a way to charge them up after setting so long empty?
> > -------------- next part --------------
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> > If it's lithium Iron Phosphate there is a possibility that it can be
> > resurrected but the resistance and capacity will suffer so don't use
> > it in any high power applications.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, don't. That's asking for a fire.



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Thu, May 24, 2012 at 09:40:15AM -0700, Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> >> If it's lithium Iron Phosphate there is a possibility that it can be
> >> resurrected but the resistance and capacity will suffer so don't use
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If the cell was allowed to get to 0 voltage, it was misused and is no longer
of any use. Its DEAD forever.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Charging-dead-ion-batteries-tp4653121p4653291.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, do not use a higher voltage than the cell's normal full voltage;
that is very unsafe!

I have seen a cell recover from self-discharging to 0.5V. It was
recovered by slow charging (I.E. tens of mA only) until the voltage
approached 3.6V then charging normally. The cell still had near
original capacity, but it hasn't been used yet and internal resistance
hasn't been tested yet.

If slowly charging to 3.6V does't work, then the cell is dead (and not
just damaged).

When you charge it, the cell voltage should slowly rise, then the
current should taper off once the voltage rises to the supply voltage.
If it doesn't, then the cell probably has a very large leakage and
should not be used for performance and safety reasons.

-Morgan LaMoore

On Thu, May 24, 2012 at 11:48 AM, Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
>


> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> >> If it's lithium Iron Phosphate there is a possibility that it can be
> >> resurrected but the resistance and capacity will suffer so don't use
> >> it in any high power applications.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: "Jack" <[email protected]>


>Can lithium-ion batteries be charged after setting for over a year on 0.00 voltage? is there a way to charge them up after setting so long empty?<

Save them for the 4th of july , charge them then , but be carful when
playing with fire work. Batteries don't die , they are murdured ,, and
they where so young,,, Please tell us how there lives where cut short
so others wont suffer the same fate . Do it for the batteries , If you
don't who will .
Steve Clunn
AC vs DC I alternate between the two .
-
Steve & Audrey

772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Willie McKemie

I have four or five dead LFP cells. I believe I have attempted to
charge each with ~3.6v. None have recovered. I wonder if should try
higher voltage? With a 6v or 12v battery charger.

I'm still laughing , you funny man ,,

Steve & Audrey
Your Green Shed Team
772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

today when I got up I now have at least 4 Calb 40ah that set uncharged for 
over a year at 0.00 volts that read 1-4.37v 2-4.42v 3-4.36v 4-4.27v & one 
that was really bad that is finally starting to take a charge it would drop 
back to 0.00 every day today it is holding .99 so it might get were it will 
hold over 4v also with a little more time!!! of playing with it too!. My 
wife keeps asking what I am doing spending so much time playing with all the 
batteries & that I look like a mad scientist got to go now later, more about 
this when I get back from my new job!!

-----Original Message----- 
From: Steve Clunn
Sent: Friday, May 25, 2012 2:00 AM
To: [email protected]
Cc: Steve Clunn
Subject: [EVDL] Charging dead ion batteries

From: Willie McKemie

I have four or five dead LFP cells. I believe I have attempted to
charge each with ~3.6v. None have recovered. I wonder if should try
higher voltage? With a 6v or 12v battery charger.

I'm still laughing , you funny man ,,

Steve & Audrey
Your Green Shed Team
772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just picked up a pack of DEAD Thundersky 90AH batteries for the right
price. After talking with a couple of long time lithium guys, I have been
assured that I can bring them back to life by charging them at no more than
1 Amp at 3.5 volts ( or at the pack voltage of 106.6V in my case). I am
going to give this a try. They both told me to be patient, watch them
closely and to not expect to see much improvement for several days, but
with patience, they do come back with very little capacity loss. I figure
that all I have to lose is some utility expense, so I am going to give it a
try.
I plan to use my PFC-30 from Manzanita Micro for this, as both amps and
volts are fully adjustable.

-Tom

-



> Jack <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > today when I got up I now have at least 4 Calb 40ah that set uncharged for
> > over a year at 0.00 volts that read 1-4.37v 2-4.42v 3-4.36v 4-4.27v & one
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not necessarily - I have done this with cell phone and laptop batteries. Let 
them sit for a few months, self-discharging, then put them on a charger for 
a couple days. They will come back and be useful for a while; but they seem 
to eventually lose capacity; they don't power the phone or laptop as long as 
new battery's do.



Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cruisin" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, May 24, 2012 10:56 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging dead ion batteries


> If the cell was allowed to get to 0 voltage, it was misused and is no 
> longer
> of any use. Its DEAD forever.
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Charging-dead-ion-batteries-tp4653121p4653291.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I found out that if the voltage is below .50 the smart charger won't kick in 
but if u some how get it to .50 it will start charging. I have used a lot of 
cell phone charges different voltages form 3.7 v--1 or 2 amp 7.2v -2a & also 
computer charges 12v-1000mv 15v-1a even 15v-4.6a even tried a wire form a 
different 3.2 cell like a jumper but it got so hot it started to melt the 
plastic off the wire & really start to smoke! before the charger would even 
kick on! the best thing I have found out that work great are regular 
auto-truck jumper cables, they a little bit big & a little stiff but as soon 
as is connected the chargers will kick right on then after a few seconds U 
can take them off the battery's who know U might even try & leave them on & 
charge both of them at the same time on 12 volt! I haven't tyed that let I 
will let U know what happens, later & good luck to U & every one else that 
try to make things right!! onward into the night!

-----Original Message----- 
From: Willie McKemie
Sent: Thursday, May 24, 2012 12:48 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging dead ion batteries



> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> > If it's lithium Iron Phosphate there is a possibility that it can be
> > resurrected but the resistance and capacity will suffer so don't use
> > it in any high power applications.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

a little bit of use to me Joe is better then no use at all, that what 
battery's were make for is to use them till there dead!! & thanks for the 
cell phone info it is good to know they will at least charge back up till I 
can buy a good new one!

-----Original Message----- 
From: joe
Sent: Friday, May 25, 2012 8:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging dead ion batteries

Not necessarily - I have done this with cell phone and laptop batteries. Let
them sit for a few months, self-discharging, then put them on a charger for
a couple days. They will come back and be useful for a while; but they seem
to eventually lose capacity; they don't power the phone or laptop as long as
new battery's do.



Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cruisin" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, May 24, 2012 10:56 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charging dead ion batteries


> If the cell was allowed to get to 0 voltage, it was misused and is no
> longer
> of any use. Its DEAD forever.
>
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Charging-dead-ion-batteries-tp4653121p4653291.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

,,, Please tell us how there lives where cut short
so others wont suffer the same fate ok Steve they lifes were cut short just 
by not keeping them charged up so every one don't forget to turn on your 
charges & keep them all juiced up so they will live a long & happy life!! 
how that Steve did I tell them right or not!? I am learning finally a little 
bit Steve.

-----Original Message----- 
From: Steve Clunn
Sent: Friday, May 25, 2012 1:35 AM
To: [email protected]
Cc: Steve Clunn
Subject: [EVDL] Charging dead ion batteries

From: "Jack" <[email protected]>


>Can lithium-ion batteries be charged after setting for over a year on 0.00 
>voltage? is there a way to charge them up after setting so long empty?<

Save them for the 4th of july , charge them then , but be carful when
playing with fire work. Batteries don't die , they are murdured ,, and
they where so young,,, Please tell us how there lives where cut short
so others wont suffer the same fate . Do it for the batteries , If you
don't who will .
Steve Clunn
AC vs DC I alternate between the two .
-
Steve & Audrey

772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

